# Saturday Evening Fishing



## whj812 (Sep 30, 2007)

I went out last night and did some fishing. I caught some nice fish on Yamamoto Swimming Senkos and my PCBaits Green Pumpkin Stickbaits.

The biggest was caught on the Swimming Senko and the other was on the PCBaits Stick.

Thanks to the guys over at PCBaits for the great custom baits that I bought!


----------



## redbug (Sep 30, 2007)

nice lookin fish. You gotta love those peoples choice baits they work great..
What lake are you fishing? looks like they already have it at winter pool?

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2007)

great looking fish! Awesome looking water! Is it natural or man made?


----------



## whj812 (Sep 30, 2007)

Im fishing Norris Lake in Tennessee. It is really low because of the drought situation the we have had for the past months. I have never saw the water as low as this before. I have lived and fished around this lake all of my life, except for the 6 years i was in the Army. I hope it doesnt hurt the fishing for years to come


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2007)

Just noticed the Tshirt....one of my favorites. Seen them 3 times. 
Favorite from them...Peace sells but whos buying.


----------



## whj812 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ahh!!! Glad to see im not the only one here that likes a little Metal.

I went in May to Cincinnati to see them for the 1st time with Black Sabbath!! Amazing Show!!!


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish! 

How far is that from Raleigh, NC? I figure it's close enough you guys have about the same water conditions as we do, which is almost none! Lakes ranging here from 4-14ft down, kind of sad, and I'm hoping hte fishing isn't hurt as well, hope not!


----------



## whj812 (Sep 30, 2007)

We are at 27 feet down from normal levels this time of year. They usually start dropping levels after labor day making power and such, but because of no rain its lowered on its own I think.

Well, Ive never been to Raleigh, but its about 40 Minutes North of Knoxville.

Fishing is really tough on the lake, but I have noticed that the amount of Bass in the lake is really coming up as opposed to when I was younger. There is plenty Smallmouth and Spots too. I catch alot of those but nothing that amounts to any size though. 

I want to try one of the other lakes around here like Melton Hill, or Watts Bar.

Anyone ever been to these lakes??


----------

